# Water pooh after BB adult whitefish with lifebits



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Well, I tried switching my pup 18 weeks now over to Blue Buffalo Adult the whitefish with life bits type from Bil-jac. I gave him less than a 1/4 cup BB per serving, he gets 2 1/4 cups total a day of food. So this works our to 

1/4 cup BB and roughly 7/8ths of a cup of the bil-jac twice\day.

On the second day, he basically had a faucet coming out of his rear runny poop all of the place and he was also vomiting. It was bad enough that I called the vet thinking he may have parvo. He did not, he was just as active and ready to play as ever and was also drinking plenty of water. Switch him just to bil-jac and the stools were firm again.

I then tried adding in less of the BB about 1/8th cup to see if I could really slowly switch him. That didn't work either. So now I need to think about another food if I'm going to switch him to something better. Wife wants to keep him on the bil-jac but I'm kind've worried about allergies to the corn in it. 

Is it worth trying another type of BB formula? 
Another brand? 

I liked the BB because it is easy to get from petsmart and not terribly expensive. Orijen is only available at some of the smaller stores and from what I've seen quite a bit more expensive.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Start by adding 5-10 kibbles per meal and reevaluate. 

Maybe BB doesn't agree with him. Is there a reason you tried the Adult whitefish over LBP?

I don't have the experience that many have, but I can attest to Wellness LBP. It has been a great food for my 15week old, up to this point.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Orijen LBP is the best IMO and we've never had problems with it. Calcium levels are more correct in it too.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It could be the whitefish, why dont you try Blue Buffalo LBP?


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

unloader said:


> Start by adding 5-10 kibbles per meal and reevaluate.
> 
> Maybe BB doesn't agree with him. Is there a reason you tried the Adult whitefish over LBP?
> 
> I don't have the experience that many have, but I can attest to Wellness LBP. It has been a great food for my 15week old, up to this point.


I went with the whitefish because the LBP was sold out and I've been reading that adult food is fine for pups. We have an adult dog as well and feeding them the same food would make things easier.

The bag says 1.0% calcium, does anyone know what the calcium content is on Orijen, Wellness LBP, or BB LBP?


I know for sure that Orijen is not sold at Petsmart or Petco, but not sure about Wellness I can check that out. I probably need to take a look at the BB LBP as well.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Just remember, the slower the better. 

Start with 5 kibbles sprinkled on the food to test your pup's sensitivity to new food.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

BB tore my pup up as well. LBP formula. I then switched to Eukanaba. After a thread on here last week bashing Eukanaba and educating me. I am trying to switch again. 

One thing I notice... my puppy picks out the BB and leaves the eukanaba. which clearly indicates what he likes better, but that makes it hard to slowly make the conversion. sooo... I added water. now he eats both the BB and the Euk. 

seems like a lot of pups have an issue with BB, so I'd just say take it real slow, and make sure he's eating the old food too.

good luck


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There is a lot of word about adult food being fine for puppies. It is not always the case. You have to do your research and learn about the adult food to see if it is appropriate. IMO, it is easier to feed a LB puppy food that is formulated for the growth stage.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Samba said:


> There is a lot of word about adult food being fine for puppies. It is not always the case. You have to do your research and learn about the adult food to see if it is appropriate. IMO, it is easier to feed a LB puppy food that is formulated for the growth stage.


I agree. I will always feed my puppies puppy food. It is designed for puppies, IMO adult food is for adults


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> BB tore my pup up as well. LBP formula. I then switched to Eukanaba. After a thread on here last week bashing Eukanaba and educating me. I am trying to switch again.
> 
> One thing I notice... my puppy picks out the BB and leaves the eukanaba. which clearly indicates what he likes better, but that makes it hard to slowly make the conversion. sooo... I added water. now he eats both the BB and the Euk.
> 
> ...


He is having a problem on the BB adult, you had a problem on BB puppy, there is a difference.

IMO alot of problems occur when people switch foods too fast, feed too much or dont give the puppy time to adjust to the new brand.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been through this as well, and I feed BB adult fish to my puppy...I have had pudding poo recently again because I am trying to increase his amount per day...Have you tried adding some pumpkin to help firm it up???

Like everyone has said go really slow...the slightest change makes Jake running. I think it's common but BB is good food so I wouldn't give up just yet..


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

I think I will try the BB large breed puppy food and see how that goes. My pup didn't have pudding poo it was like someone turned a faucet on when he had to go, almost no substance. I'll try to slowly work in the lbp after his stomach settles for a few days.

If that doesn't work I'll try a different brand.

Appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

is the sensative stomach things at all related to GSD's? I know our other dog a mix can eat anything and no stool issues


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

seems to be GDS's are very sensitive....


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

don't switch foods all at once...a few kibbles mixed in with his old kibble and then add alittle more and more..until he is on it completely.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

ruger said:


> I went with the whitefish because the LBP was sold out and I've been reading that adult food is fine for pups. We have an adult dog as well and feeding them the same food would make things easier.
> 
> The bag says 1.0% calcium, does anyone know what the calcium content is on Orijen, Wellness LBP, or BB LBP?
> 
> ...



As Samba said, not ALL adult foods are appropriate for puppies. Puppy/Adult food isn't ALWAYS a "marketing ploy" (brandwise). I find it super helpful to get 3 opinions: 1) Get the pet store associate/manager to READ me the Calcium/Phosphorus %age levels, and ask them to give me the brand's dog food's company phone number. 2) Call the company themself and ask for %ages. 3) This forum and dogfoodanalysis.com 

*Content:*
*Orijen LBP*: Calcium (min.)	1.5%
Calcium (max.)	1.7%
Phosphorus (min.)	1.1%
Phosphorus (max.)	1.3%

*Wellness LBP*: CA Not Less Than	1.0%//Not More Than 1.40%
Phosphorus: Not less than .90%, Not more than 1.20%

*BB LBP*: CA 1.2% min
Phosphorus	0.95% min

Orijen is sold at (according to your listed city on the forum):
Pet Palace 
4082 Parker Road 
Aurora, CO 80014 
Phone: (303) 699-4554

Samanthaz Katz N Dogz
22978 E. Smoky Hill Road
Aurora, CO 80016
Phone: (303) 627-7387

The Petco stores near me sells BB/Wellness. Call your nearest store to ask them to check for availability and the price?

Wellness also has coupons via their e-mail newsletter for $3 off. 
BB can send you a $5 coupon for a (don't remember) lb. bag of BB formula dry food.

Hope that helps!


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

I feed Zoey BB LBP. She has had no problems with it.

I get it at Petsmart. One of the employees told me that they are going have Wellness soon.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Andrew said:


> As Samba said, not ALL adult foods are appropriate for puppies. Puppy/Adult food isn't ALWAYS a "marketing ploy" (brandwise). I find it super helpful to get 3 opinions: 1) Get the pet store associate/manager to READ me the Calcium/Phosphorus %age levels, and ask them to give me the brand's dog food's company phone number. 2) Call the company themself and ask for %ages. 3) This forum and dogfoodanalysis.com
> 
> *Content:*
> *Orijen LBP*: Calcium (min.) 1.5%
> ...



That does help. thanks for the info!


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

I dont know about those feeds specifically, however , when switching from a typical feed like Euk to a "holistic type" food. It is often better to go cold turkey and to cut rations drastically the first few days
typically, I recommend half but with a shepherd it may neen to be cut more.

so if you fed 4 cups of euk and wanted to switch to a holistic, you would feed 2 cups and that is it for a couple days and then increase as the stolls stabilize and do ok

This process has worked well for many clients I have had over the years


----------



## ccl16rt (Jun 24, 2010)

I just recently switched my 14 week old from Science Diet to BB LBP, so far no problems. I'm keeping my fingers crossed cause in one more week he will be fully switched over to LBP. I hope things dont turn south for him.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

ccl16rt said:


> I just recently switched my 14 week old from Science Diet to BB LBP, so far no problems. I'm keeping my fingers crossed cause in one more week he will be fully switched over to LBP. I hope things dont turn south for him.


With my dog he didn't tolerate it well at the very start. So it sounds like you may be in good shape


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

I recently switched back to BB LBP for my 6 month old. At one point I bought some Innova LBP. A bag of Innova costs almost $70 with tax here in Chicago and it doesn't seem readily available, so its back to BB for now. 

i feed him 2 cups, twice a day. So far the poops have been fairly solid, especially in the morning and mid-day. But by the late afternoon, his poops are like pudding and I can't figure out why. He's been tested for worms/parasites; all negative. Hopefully it will get better in time. I'd like to try and mix pumpkin with his food, but can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Vinnyb, do you have a Fresh Market near by? I found plain canned pumpkin there.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Vinnyb, do you have a Fresh Market near by? I found plain canned pumpkin there.


Hi Jake&Renee, Thanks for the suggestion. No Fresh Market her in the city, I just checked their website. Maybe I'll try Whole Foods. I've tried most of the major grocery stores around here without any luck.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

vinnyb,
I just checked and you can get it on Amazon...just search for pure canned pumpkin...


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> vinnyb,
> I just checked and you can get it on Amazon...just search for pure canned pumpkin...


Thanks! If I don't find it at my local Whole Foods this weekend, I will order from Amazon. 

Btw a question for owners with older dogs; is the runny poo a puppy thing, or do adult GSDs also have a sensitive stomach?


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Switched over to the BB lbp and so far he's tolerating it much better no more squirts...

thx for the suggestions.


----------

